# OpenSMTD Auth and LMTP (dovecot)



## atmosx (May 8, 2014)

Hello,

I installed and configured Dovecot with LMTP support and virtual users (imap-ssl). Works fine. Then I configured OpenSMTPD to work with LMTP. Now I would like to know if it's possible to have the LMTP auth 'driver = passwd-file' which is just a plain-text file with SSHA scheme.

I would like to know how is it possible to create a simple authentication scheme for OpenSMTD (submission port + ssl). I know there's an 'auth.conf' keyword. But I didn't find specific examples of the <secrets> file. Any help would be appreciated.

UPDATE: I tried these options but AUTH doesn't work yet:



> root@domain:/usr/local/etc/mail # cat secrets
> domain.net => test:test123
> 
> root@domain:/usr/local/etc/mail # grep listen smtpd.conf
> ...




Best regards,

atmosx


----------

